# "The day women feel empowered to express their desire, they will no longer be prey"



## Randy2 (Jul 19, 2016)

*"The day women feel empowered to express their desire, they will no longer be prey"*

THE WORLD | 09.01.2018 at 04:30 • Updated 09.01.2018 at 11:02 | By Belinda Cannone (French Novelist and essayist)

The extraordinary protest against harassment and violence against women, which has engulfed much of the western world, represents a decisive leap we can rejoice wholeheartedly. It is difficult to imagine how the relations between the sexes might not be definitively transformed by the vigor and extent of the denunciation.

Although it has been pointed out that it sometimes carries exaggerations or clumsiness in some of its expressions, the fact remains that no man can not pretend to ignore the violence contained in attitudes that have passed so far as acceptable, if not normal, and no woman will reproach herself more for exaggerating when she suffers from this violence.

But beware of possible pitfalls. An important part of feminism that has developed since 1949 is beautiful and mature that it has constantly avoided several pitfalls, mainly the call to the war of the sexes and its corollary, the victimism, but also a puritanism which, we see it elsewhere, transforms the love trade into a procedure and affects the very idea of ??desire, with what it engages with risk, unexpectedness and tension.

EVERYONE WOULD GAIN REAL EQUALITY IN EROTICISM
As much as it seems to me essential to denounce finally the link of the power and the sex which deprived the women of the control of their body, as much I believe it is necessary to continue to fight the obsolete morality which always sought to restrain the "disorders of the sexuality As we must now be wary of the confusion that may arise between the expression of desire and the violence of male domination.

This confusion could well arise because the sexual revolution and feminism of the 1970s were not enough to profoundly change stereotypes. An asymmetry persists, in all the stages of the romantic relationship, so internalized that it is hardly visible. Seduction, to take only this example, is still generally considered according to the adage "the man proposes and the woman disposes".

Now, the ways to seduce - approach, invite, expression of the proposition, initiative, words - are ritualized staging of sexuality in general and present themselves as a powerful revealer of the power relations between the sexes. To be sure, today women are more enterprising, but besides the fact that many men are worried about explicit female desire, the idea remains that male desire is linked to female resistance and that no is only a yes who knows how to wait. Not to mention that women are probably not so eager to give up this blessed passivity that protects us from the narcissistic wound always threatening the one who takes the risk of proposing.

IT'S NOT JUST ABOUT THINKING ABOUT CONSENT, BUT ABOUT THE PROFOUND TRANSFORMATION OF BEHAVIORS AND ROLES
The day when women feel perfectly entitled to express their desire, where the enterprise of seduction will be truly shared, they will no longer be prey and will no longer perceive themselves as such. Yet they must have the opportunity to become as enterprising as men, as active, as sure of their desires.

Everyone would gain from a real equality in eroticism, equality that involves initiative and risk, and not by improbable "contracts", far removed from what is played out in desire. Each, all genres combined, being in turn the inviting or the recipient of the proposal, shared game, men would no longer be perpetually hunters.

Women's no being no longer subject to hypocritical interpretations, it would no longer be possible to pretend that it is a feint and women would be better protected. In short, it is not only a matter of thinking about consent, a notion which, to a certain extent, refers to a passive position, but to a profound transformation of behaviors and roles.

It is not by condemning the expression of desire, but by fully assuming to share it that women will see their condition improve.


----------



## Randy2 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: "The day women feel empowered to express their desire, they will no longer be pre*

So, I thought posting the above article might generate some replies about some of the deeper dynamics of #metoo. Interesting to me that there have been NO replies so far. Some quick math, by me, suggests that most threads are "replied" by 1.2% to 4.5% of readers. Maybe I should have posted this in General Relationship Discussion.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

*Re: "The day women feel empowered to express their desire, they will no longer be pre*

I don't agree, then there will just be about the same amount of women sexually harassing men. Just like just as many women cheat now as men. Articles like this always fail to realize how dark human nature is. Women's nature is no better, they are just not in power. Not saying that is fair. Not saying I am against it either. Just saying it's human nature.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: "The day women feel empowered to express their desire, they will no longer be pre*

I had not seen the thread or I might have commented on it. So, I have to say that this is something I have been trying to talk about, the new roles of men and women as we continue to evolve societally, at an ever increasing rate of speed. Many here cling to more traditional ideals and will attack the messenger as if you are in total agreement with the message, Never taking the time to actually look at facts or attempt to understand why you may have arrived at the conclusions you did. Instead you are labeled as being anti-marriage, or being anti-woman, or whatever.
As a man, I am somewhat uncomfortable with the changes taking place. I was raised with the more traditional views, but I am also a victim of both clinging to those views as well as the changes that are rapidly taking place.
For one, I think anytime, anyone (male or female) realize that they ultimately have control over their life, their body and their reality (aka personal sovereignty) it is a good thing. However, having been raised with the traditional views on marriage, relationships and the roles and expectations of the different sexes, I am somewhat uncomfortable with how the world is changing. Not because I am afraid of what is to come, but because I do not know yet how to navigate our brave new world. It is not natural to me yet. In many ways it is like learning to ride a motorcycle for the first time - scary and thrilling all at the same time.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: "The day women feel empowered to express their desire, they will no longer be pre*

- I too am a traditional man.

- I support marriage, man and woman.

- Men were made to protect our women and be the main providers IF the women wanted to be stay at home mothers.

- Women were made to raise children and run the kids and household.

- Today, due to extreme changes economically, two incomes are required to get a house and live.

- Men and women both know this.

- Jobs should be based on first come, first serve, education and experiences. Sex is irrelevant.

- Some women are better than men at certain professions and vise versa.

- Equal pay should be based on natural abilities. So if a man can do a job way better than a woman, he gets paid more and gets the job. If a woman can do a job way better than a man, she gets paid way more and gets the job. Simple.

- If women want to get married, have kids, stay at home, then go back to work when the kids are in high school, that's their choice.

- If women want to get married, career minded, two incomes, that's great as well. All choice.

- Men and women are free to enter any profession, go to school, get a loan, stay single or get married, have kids or not, etc.

- This is 2018 and women are the same as men.

- If a woman wants to start her own business, fantastic.

- If she wants to get into a trade, awesome

- Mrs.CuddleBug and I both know its a two income world, so we BOTH work full time jobs.

- With all this being said and done, there is a price to pay. Women are equals to men, but that also means they are treated the same compared to men. Can't have it both ways.

- Women today dress more and more provocative and sexual. Men see this and get turned on more and more.

- I can see us guys sexually checking out the ladies, flirting and even sexual harassing them. But I have yet to see women do the same to us guys..........I can only wish.:grin2::wink2:0

- I just can't see women coming onto a guy, hey big boy, want to come with me to the back room? Nice ass. Nice package. Slap on the bum or grope. I just can't see it happening.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

*Re: "The day women feel empowered to express their desire, they will no longer be pre*

What desire? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VibrantWings (Sep 8, 2017)

*Re: "The day women feel empowered to express their desire, they will no longer be pre*



Randy2 said:


> *THE WORLD | 09.01.2018 at 04:30 • Updated 09.01.2018 at 11:02* | By Belinda Cannone (French Novelist and essayist)
> 
> The extraordinary protest against harassment and violence against women, which has engulfed much of the western world, represents a decisive leap we can rejoice wholeheartedly. It is difficult to imagine how the relations between the sexes might not be definitively transformed by the vigor and extent of the denunciation.
> 
> ...


How was this written and updated on dates that have not yet occurred?


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: "The day women feel empowered to express their desire, they will no longer be pre*



Randy2 said:


> It is not by condemning the expression of desire, but by fully assuming to share it that women will see their condition improve.


This assumes that women have the same amount of sexual desire as men and that it works the same way.

Women do not have the same amount of sexual desire as men and the sexual desire they have doesn't work the same way.

I'd find it just as useful to discuss how many angels can fit on the head of a pin.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

*Re: "The day women feel empowered to express their desire, they will no longer be pre*



VibrantWings said:


> How was this written and updated on dates that have not yet occurred?


It's from a French novelist. Most of the rest of the world outside of the USA uses the DD/MM/YYYY format, so this article is from January 9, 2018.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Date_format_by_country


----------



## VibrantWings (Sep 8, 2017)

*Re: "The day women feel empowered to express their desire, they will no longer be pre*



samyeagar said:


> It's from a French novelist. Most of the rest of the world outside of the USA uses the DD/MM/YYYY format, so this article is from January 9, 2018.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Date_format_by_country



Gotcha- Military time. Thanks


----------

